# Using "This Way"



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone else uses a command like "This Way" to just keep their cockapoo following in the same direction. I use this loads so Millie knows which way we are going. 

I only use "Come" if I need her to return directly to me.

I also wonder what other commands are used in general. I made a list for my neighbour who was dog sitting Millie for week. I didn't realise I used so many commands/words with Millie


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The words dont actualy matter. thats why you can teach a dog in any language. its just the word they associate with the action. its just there are general words people tend to use when training.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I use this way if they are slightly in front and Im changing direction x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I also use 'this way' and he (Dexter) knows to change direction


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yep I use 'this way' when I want Lolly to follow my general direction and only use 'come' when I want her to actually come to me. I usually reward a 'come' response. I also use 'close' when I want Lolly to walk to heel when not on lead and only use 'heel' when on lead.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the 'stay clean' command!!!!! Excellent results he he he he.
I joined Julie and Janet on a walk last week and the dogs were racing about and Julie said 'stay clean Millie' as we turned around she was on her back mid roll in the muddiest spot she could find. Classic poo moment


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Snap - I use 'this way' with Bertie if I change direction and 'come' when I want him to actually come to me 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I love the 'stay clean' command!!!!! Excellent results he he he he.
> I joined Julie and Janet on a walk last week and the dogs were racing about and Julie said 'stay clean Millie' as we turned around she was on her back mid roll in the muddiest spot she could find. Classic poo moment


Yup, some commands are just not as successful as others  Maybe I should take Kendals advice and try another language !


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

With my collies I used "come" if I wanted a comp style recall with sit in front. "Here" if I wanted them within touching distance and "this way" to mean stay fairly near me.

Ive been a total lazy butt with training the girls and do just use "come" with them. They are pretty soft tho so dont need much work.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I use it all the time and if i really want him to follow me or stop what he's doing i say "bye bye" and he looks ands runs after me.


----------

